# Neue BMX / Dirt Strecke in Langwasser



## StabDeluxeRider (5. Juli 2006)

Hi Leutz,

Wer geht denn so alles am Wochende zur neuen BMX/ Dirtstrecke nach Langwasser (Nicht gleich an Gamler und Alkoholiker denken!!!!!)???

Die Strecke ist hinter dem Gemeindehaus Nord

Wer macht beim Fahrwettbewerb mit oder schaut es sich nur an???

Ich kann warscheinlich nicht am Wochenende weil ich geißkopf fahre  

MFG
StabDeluxeRider


----------



## SoN!c (6. Juli 2006)

wie was wo ?? wusste net mal das da eine dirtstrecke ist


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## StabDeluxeRider (6. Juli 2006)

ja des stand am mittwoch 5. juli in der zeitung 
nürnberger nachrichten süd teil seite 2

zu gewinnen gibt es den (1. Platz) adidas WM-Ball "Teamgeist", nen Pokal, eis ,döner uvm.

MFG


----------



## StabDeluxeRider (6. Juli 2006)

Hier sieht man beim 15. beitrag, von google earth die 2 bahnen von oben ;-)


----------



## SoN!c (7. Juli 2006)

hab keon google earth


----------

